
Ask HN: What competitive advantage you have over others in your field of work? - leandot
E.g. Backend developer who knows K8S so they can work much more efficiently with DevOps, mobile developer with a great flair for marketing, etc. Looking for real-world examples!<p>In my particular case I am reasonably good at backend development, k8s, search + a bit of marketing and it allows me to roll-out non-trivial products on my own quickly. It has served me well so far.
======
noir_lord
I can comfortably talk to senior management and present in meetings to
complete strangers adjusting content to a level they care about.

Not remotely a technical skill but it's served me extremely well over the
years.

It's definitely a skill I had to learn, by nature I was and still am an
introvert but I worked in sales for a few years and by the end I could
convincingly fake it in all settings.

